# Ma quelli che ...



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Ovvero l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

:facepalm::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che...

...si fanno vivi immancabilmente solo a Natale e a Capodanno coi messaggi di auguri comuni :sonar:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che...

viaggiano a 25 all'ora con il semaforo è verde e poi accelerano come Alonso quando diventa giallo. E tu intanto ti becchi il rosso :blee:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che ....
Ti dicono mi dai il tuo numero di cellulare?
No ....

Allora ti do il mio e te lo scrivono


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

*Quelli che...*

....sono umili dentro


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che al ristorante:

"prendi un dolce"? 
"nono...magari mangio un po' del tuo"

Cazzo..ma perché devi mangiare il mio? 

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che... fanno queste torte (e le pubblicano  anche con orgoglio su facebook) :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

*Quelli che...*

"Io sono praticamente poliglotta"


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quelli che... fanno queste torte (e le pubblicano  anche con orgoglio su facebook) :unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12544


:rotfl::rotfl: e chiedono chi mangia la testa ?


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quelli che... fanno queste torte (e le pubblicano  anche con orgoglio su facebook) :unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12544


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:

Se non è un fake le andrebbe tolto il bambino...

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: e chiedono chi mangia la testa ?




:bleah:



Quelli che.. odiano i CIRIACI


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

*Quelli che....*


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quelli che al ristorante:
> 
> "prendi un dolce"?
> "nono...magari mangio un po' del tuo"
> ...


posso intuire che sia stata una donna a dirtelo?



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quelli che... fanno queste torte (e le pubblicano  anche con orgoglio su facebook) :unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12544


poi ti chiedono perchè sei diventato misantropo


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che...
 scrivono sulle bacheche degli scienziati/ricercatori esponendo la loro visione di tematiche complesse tipo i vaccini sostenendo che l'oro, per esempio, non l'anno fatto fare hai loro figli


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quelli che...
> scrivono sulle bacheche degli scienziati/ricercatori esponendo la loro visione di tematiche complesse tipo i vaccini sostenendo che l'oro, per esempio, non l'anno fatto fare hai loro figli


No... non lanno fatto fare...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

*Quelli che...*

Si raccoglie quel che si semina ....

Cazzo devi aver seminato un sacco di stronzi!!!!!


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> posso intuire che sia stata una donna a dirtelo?


Cosa te lo dico a fare 

Buscopann


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No... non lanno fatto fare...


Nu :rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si raccoglie quel che si semina ....
> 
> Cazzo devi aver seminato un sacco di stronzi!!!!!


:up::rotfl:



Buscopann ha detto:


> Cosa te lo dico a fare
> 
> Buscopann


Quelli che... sono io :rotfl:


----------



## Piperita (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ....sono umili dentro
> 
> View attachment 12543


Su fb c'è gente che clicca  "mi piace" sulla propria foto...che vorrà dire?:unhappy::singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Su fb c'è gente che clicca  "mi piace" sulla propria foto...che vorrà dire?:unhappy::singleeye:


Vabbè FB è  il non plus ultra per i narcisisti sfegatati :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

*Quelli che.. ..*

Uso Wa il giusto...


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2017)

poi ci sono quelli che per leggere un articolo mettendo mi piace e li ti inondano di pubblicità o vari modi di vedere altre cose che tipo potrebbero piacere.
Ho messo tra l'altro mi piace su cose da cucina perchè volevo sbirciare un modo di cucinare qualcosa e ora sto studiando per diventare cuoco:sonar:?
Ho amiche che si diverto un mondo e mettono le performance delle serate danzanti o con karaoke., seconda giovinezza sono vedove e separate , a roma si dice "chi more giace e chi resta se da pace "
Ho chi  è preso da problemi mistici .
Questo per dire che siamo tante persone e come qui tante oppinioni e modi di vedere le cose diversamente .
Io di solito mi faccio l'affari miei e qualche volta quelli degli altri


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

*Quelli che.....*


----------



## Buscopann (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12550


Maremma...se penso a dei folli mi vengono in mente questi. 
Cioè. .e lo fanno a gratis pure   Almeno li pagassero

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (5 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che...

Quando aspetti che il medIco apra l'ambulatorio e si è fuori dalla porta in 20, arrivano e schiacciano il campanello.  Poi, siccome nessuno apre ti chiedono:"aspettate tutti il medico?" :sbatti:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

*Quelli che...*


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quelli che...
> 
> Quando aspetti che il medIco apra l'ambulatorio e si è fuori dalla porta in 20, arrivano e schiacciano il campanello.  Poi, siccome nessuno apre ti chiedono:"aspettate tutti il medico?" :sbatti:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl: vero ...che siete in fila 

Quelli che....

Tentano di entrare per primi e appena mugugni ti dicono " a ma eravate tutti in fila "?


----------



## Divì (5 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quelli che al ristorante:
> 
> "prendi un dolce"?
> "nono...magari mangio un po' del tuo"
> ...


Io prendo sempre il dolce anche se non mi va tanto perché so che il marito ne gradisce una porzione e mezza :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io prendo sempre il dolce anche se non mi va tanto perché so che il marito ne gradisce una porzione e mezza :carneval:


Tu sei una donna che ha capito come ca il mondo 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12550


O inseguiti dalla polizia...:facepalm:


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Io prendo sempre il dolce anche se non mi va tanto perché so che il marito ne gradisce una porzione e mezza :carneval:


.
stesa cosa fa la mia signora sa che sono goloso della panna per cui quando c'è quel dolce inevitabilmente lo passa a me cosi io raddoppio e spesso triplico nei pranzi di nozze al ristorante rimango fregato lei prende un dolce di altro tipo:up:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: vero ...che siete in fila
> 
> Quelli che....
> 
> Tentano di entrare per primi e appena mugugni ti dicono " a ma eravate tutti in fila "?


No Signò...stavamo qui a fà le selezioni per il torneo di briscola :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No Signò...stavamo qui a fà le selezioni per il torneo di briscola :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma poi so tutti pensionati ...  c'hanno tutta la giornata libera e vengono a fragarti il posto in fila:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

*Ma quelli che ....*


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che nel 2017 (!!) non hanno ancora il telepass perché tanto non usano mai l'autostrada e quando ci vanno imboccano la corsia riservata al casello..
(e ci mettono poi mezza giornata per fare marcia indietro) :incazzato:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

*Ma quelle che...*

...vorrei un uomo romantico


----------



## patroclo (7 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che: “Prima regola: perché la coppia aperta funzioni, deve essere aperta da  una parte sola, quella del maschio! Perché… se la coppia aperta è aperta  da tutte e due le parti… ci sono le correnti d’aria!”

http://www.dicoseunpo.it/blog/2014/02/28/coppia-aperta-quasi-spalancata-di-dario-fo-1983/


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Quelli che: “Prima regola: perché la coppia aperta funzioni, deve essere aperta da  una parte sola, quella del maschio! Perché… se la coppia aperta è aperta  da tutte e due le parti… ci sono le correnti d’aria!”
> 
> http://www.dicoseunpo.it/blog/2014/02/28/coppia-aperta-quasi-spalancata-di-dario-fo-1983/


:rotfl: :up:


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12574


:rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che :

- Cosa fai nella vita ? 

- Lo scrittore, ho un blog. E tu ?

- Il pilota. Ho uno scooter.


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che :


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Quelli che..
un giorno ti raccontano pure in che posizione fanno l'amore col marito e il giorno dopo ti salutano a malapena. E il giorno dopo ti considerano un conoscente qualsiasi e il giorno dopo ancora ti riraccontano cose intimissime


----------

